# Ceratophyllym demersum ??



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

is Ceratophyllym demersum also called Parrot feather? I purchased "parrot feather" and think that this is it but am uncertain.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You definitely have parrot feather, _Myriophyllum aquaticum_. Submersed, it is yellowish green. Emersed, it is blue green


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

yup c. demersum has more branched stems and shorter more coarse leaves. its definitely miriophyllum aquaticum


----------

